# Floating Jig Presentations



## slippinbobber (May 28, 2011)

Hello fellow anglers!! I was wondering just how buoyant floating jigs are after tipped with a night crawler, minnow, or other live bait. I typically do a lot of bank fishing with slip-bobbers. One problem I know I face is finding my depth. I could possibly make anywhere from 6 casts or so before I find my depth just above bottom. And then knowing that I,ve probably spooked or ran off any fish in the general area. If floating baits do suspend live bait off bottom..then what is a practical set up for it? Thank you in advance..take care and God bless!! :G


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

I use a lindy walker wieght with a barrel swivel then what ever length of leader is working at the time. depend on many variables but typical 2 ft to start. there are many types of floats that work well. and do float your bait up. you can use any type of weight if i get in weeds i use a bullet wieght and treat it like a carolina rig. also with worms get a worm blower a couple bucks .dont over inflate or you got a blow out. this tpye of rig works great with minnows. also if your draging it around alot i add a bead between the wieght and swivel. make sure the wieght is free moving ie. not tied or fixed. so when the fish pick up the bait there is a little more time before he (feels) the line/hook

Mac


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have never been a fan of the floating jig. They float with the hook down regardless of way it is rigged. If you doubt this fill some container with water and observe your rig. It always seemed to me that I missed way too many fish when employing floater jigs.

Best buy I ever made was a cheap little aquarium 10 or 15 gallon. I always looked at the rigs I tied to more or less get a fishes point of view. since I hand tie all my own jigs they get " tank tested " to see what kind of action .

What I would use if I were you would be egg shaped styrofoam balls. Cabelas and Bass Pro both sell them. I would use egg sinker or slip sinker then snap. Tie leader to snap thread styro ball on then the hook. Experimentation in the tank will show which rig will float the way you want. Then add bait that you would normally use to see if close to desired result.

The smaller styros are normally used with a minnow bait or leech. they both will stay off bottom with long enough leader. Non swimming baits such as nightcrawlers are going to need the larger stro balls.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

slippinbobber, Float heads are versatile and allow you to be creative in many different circumstances. Don't be limited by a few standard approaches. Experiment. 
My best day ever on Pymatuning Res., for Walleye, was with float head jigs with live bait aprox. 24' behind a 1/4oz. splitshot, just driftin' in 12-18 fow. 30 'eyes later, I knew I was on to something.
I've also had good luck catching rainbows on eddy lines in various trout streams with a Carolina style rig consisting of weight, swivel, float head and floating salmon eggs.
Keep an open mind, When your bait needs a lift try a float jig. Don't forget to use Mono.Good Luck! --Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## slippinbobber (May 28, 2011)

Thank you fellas for your tips and advice. Each tip you,ve given me seems very productive. I,m typically a slip bobber/ live bait fisherman when I,m on the banks..but every now and then when I can get out in a boat I,ll play around and jigs and drop shots. Never done much drifting or trolling. Just wanting to try some different approaches and techniques this year..other than the old stand-by,s I,ve been accustomed to. Thank you all once again..take care and God bless!!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I love to use the northland floaters with 24 to 36 inches of line behind a 1 ounce lindy weight and drift. Have caught 60 saugeye at Indian in 4 hours in 5 feet of water and 12 walleyed at eerie in 30 feet of water including 3 over 6 lbs. Easy to fish on any boat as well. I'm a bass fisherman so other than trolling harness's they are my only other technique. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

